# My own Gas Station



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2021)

*My own Gas Station*​



*I figured this might be a good time to change the subject a Little.*

Just had to show you guys what Bear Jr did for his Old Crippled Up Dad.

For the last couple years, I’ve been having trouble handling my 5 Gal and 7 Gallon Gas Cans for filling my Tractor & my Cub Mower.

So Bear Jr got me this thing (below).
It holds 14 gallons of gas, and there’s no electric or Batteries.
It works purely on gravity.
He was going to put it in my garage, but I told him I wasn’t crazy about having it set up in a building attached to my house & sleeping quarters.
So he rigged it up in his Tower Shop Pole Barn.
He mounted it inside the end towards my house. 
Then he drilled a hole in the steel siding & put in a Grommet for the hose to go through.
He mounted a box above it, and a hanger for the gas pump handle.

Now all I have to do is drive down the hill from my yard, pull up next to it, and Fill-er-Up.

Works Great !!

Bear



Here's what it looks like on the wall.  That's Bear Jr inside:







Fill-er-up there Buddy---Regular!!   Forget the Windshield:






Here's what it looks like inside:


----------



## sawhorseray (May 7, 2021)

A fine looking setup John, Bear Jr's doing a good job taking care of his old man! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (May 7, 2021)

That's awesome . I could use one of those myself . I'd put a tapper next to it so I could fill me up too !


----------



## gary s (May 7, 2021)

Nice set up just what you need.  Master Card & Visa ??


----------



## chopsaw (May 7, 2021)

gary s said:


> Master Card & Visa ?


I bet he has a running tab . Just signs his name and drives off .


----------



## Colin1230 (May 7, 2021)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## JLeonard (May 7, 2021)

Yeah thats nice and all...But its gonna be kinda tight to get my truck in there to top it off.    Nice setup.....Wouldnt mind it for myself.
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (May 7, 2021)

Awesome set up. From this and other posts I know you have to be damn proud of your boy.  He’s obviously a great son.


----------



## normanaj (May 7, 2021)

That'll certainly make life easier.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 7, 2021)

Very nice I like it! Like Chop said I would have him install a tap next to it. That way you can get a nice cold beer and a full tank at the same time!


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 7, 2021)

Haha. That's awesome !!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 7, 2021)

With all the pinto beans i been eating i know about gas   







Only thing i miss about PA is my smokehouse 
and some of the foods.


----------



## Steve H (May 7, 2021)

Very cool set up Bear!


----------



## radioguy (May 7, 2021)

That's great Bear.  I had considered getting on of those gas caddies for my toys.  I decided not to do it because of weight.   

RG


----------



## xray (May 7, 2021)

That’s a pretty cool set up Bear, much easier than having to lug around gas cans! I could use one of them myself, it would sure beat taking cans down to the gas station.

How much you charge for regular? Gas hit $3.15/gal today here.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 7, 2021)

That’s awesome! 3 cheers for bear JR!


----------



## smokerjim (May 7, 2021)

thats nice bear, if ya lived in jersey ya wouldn't even have to pump your own gas!


----------



## Steve H (May 7, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> thats nice bear, if ya lived in jersey ya wouldn't even have to pump your own gas!



 And boy, do they give you a dirty look if you try to!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 7, 2021)

That's a great setup.  Sure a lot easier than lifting and balancing a 5 gal can.  No spillage with the nozzel, either.
Gary


----------



## 912smoker (May 7, 2021)

Nice rig . I sure hope my kids take of care of me like Bear Jr . You've done a fine job there Mr Bear !


----------



## gary s (May 7, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> thats nice bear, if ya lived in jersey ya wouldn't even have to pump your own gas!


I heard that ! We were in NJ summer before last and I got scolded pretty good for trying to pump my own gas.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2021)

gary s said:


> I heard that ! We were in NJ summer before last and I got scolded pretty good for trying to pump my own gas.
> 
> Gary



IN PA:
It used to be nobody but the attendants pumped the gas. They called it "Full Service" for Check Oil, Check Tires, Wash Windshield.  I worked at a few stations after school in the 60s. Then a few years later some stations had pumps for "Full Service" and Pumps for "Pump your own gas".  Then eventually it became Pump your own gas at all pumps. However there might be some stations that still offer full service for extra $$

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> A fine looking setup John, Bear Jr's doing a good job taking care of his old man! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
Yup--He's good to the Old Man!!---And to his Mom too!!
Great Son!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




chopsaw said:


> That's awesome . I could use one of those myself . I'd put a tapper next to it so I could fill me up too !



Thank You Rich!!
In my younger Beer Drinking Days, when Bear Jr was just a Cub, every time I would set an Empty High Life Bottle on the corner of my Deck, there would be a Full one there on the next lap around the yard.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 7, 2021)

we have one station in Tyler that is Full Service their gas is always a little higher. But a lot of people trade there because they can't do all the checks themselves , I may have to start trading there

Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 7, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> *My own Gas Station*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s awesome!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 7, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Ray!! Yup--He's good to the Old Man!!---And to his Mom too!!
> Great Son! And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Respect for your elders and taking care of mom and dad, that's how it was for me John, nice to see in these times. Seems some still have that quality to learn, tho they most likely will at some point, maybe. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (May 7, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Ray!! Yup--He's good to the Old Man!!---And to his Mom too!!
> Great Son! And Thanks for the Like. Bear



Respect for your elders and taking care of mom and dad, that's how it was for me John, nice to see in these times. Seems some still have that quality to learn, tho they most likely will at some point, maybe. RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (May 7, 2021)

That looks very innovative and easy to use, John.  Great idea and fun too, lol.  
Do you give Steak Knives with every fill up?
Excellent work Bear Jr.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2021)

gary s said:


> Nice set up just what you need.  Master Card & Visa ??



Thank You Gary!!
Running Tab. LOL

John




chopsaw said:


> I bet he has a running tab . Just signs his name and drives off .



Just put My "X" there.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 8, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Just put My "X" there.


Ya . I tell my Mom " You pre paid from 1960 to 1980 .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> That's pretty cool!



Thank You Colin

Bear




JLeonard said:


> Yeah thats nice and all...But its gonna be kinda tight to get my truck in there to top it off.    Nice setup.....Wouldnt mind it for myself.
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
Plenty of room. LOL

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2021)

normanaj said:


> That'll certainly make life easier.



Thank You Norm!!
Appreciate that.

Bear




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Very nice I like it! Like Chop said I would have him install a tap next to it. That way you can get a nice cold beer and a full tank at the same time!



Thank You John!!
Yup, Years ago I would have had it that way.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2021)

jaxgatorz said:


> Haha. That's awesome !!



Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




SWFLsmkr1 said:


> With all the pinto beans i been eating i know about gas
> 
> View attachment 495549
> 
> ...




I love that Smoker too, Rick!!!
C'mon---You miss the nice PA weather, don't ya?!?!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (May 8, 2021)

Very Nice.
The fire extinguisher should be 20' away  from the fueling station.
Sorry, Father and Son is kicking in.  Father was 45 years FD and son just complected his first year.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Very cool set up Bear!



Thank You Steve!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




radioguy said:


> That's great Bear.  I had considered getting on of those gas caddies for my toys.  I decided not to do it because of weight.
> 
> RG



Thank You RG !!
Appreciate That !!
If I had to lift it, I wouldn't want it either.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2021)

xray said:


> That’s a pretty cool set up Bear, much easier than having to lug around gas cans! I could use one of them myself, it would sure beat taking cans down to the gas station.
> 
> How much you charge for regular? Gas hit $3.15/gal today here.




Thank You Joe!!
I could still lift the darn cans, but had trouble getting the nozzle started.
Had to get Mrs Bear to be the Heva Hava.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> thats nice bear, if ya lived in jersey ya wouldn't even have to pump your own gas!




Thank You Jim!!
I used to work in Jersey, but wouldn't want to live there!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> That's a great setup.  Sure a lot easier than lifting and balancing a 5 gal can.  No spillage with the nozzel, either.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Yup, the nozzles are a big part of the problem, needing a Heva Hava!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Nice rig . I sure hope my kids take of care of me like Bear Jr . You've done a fine job there Mr Bear !



Thank You 912 !!
Sure they will !!

Bear




gary s said:


> I heard that ! We were in NJ summer before last and I got scolded pretty good for trying to pump my own gas.
> 
> Gary



You should have told them you were in a hurry to deliver some Jersey Flounders to a PA Bear !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2021)

gary s said:


> we have one station in Tyler that is Full Service their gas is always a little higher. But a lot of people trade there because they can't do all the checks themselves , I may have to start trading there
> 
> Gary




It was a little strange at first, but I got used to it.
My Buddy "Hunky Jack" hated it----He didn't like anybody touching his 'Vettes, but him!!! Somebody might spill Gas on iy !!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> That’s awesome!




Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Respect for your elders and taking care of mom and dad, that's how it was for me John, nice to see in these times. Seems some still have that quality to learn, tho they most likely will at some point, maybe. RAY



Exactly!!
He's a Great Son--I never get anything but respect from him.
He takes Good care of his Mom too. He just says, "You took care of Me for a lot of Years---Now it's My turn."

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That looks very innovative and easy to use, John.  Great idea and fun too, lol.
> Do you give Steak Knives with every fill up?
> Excellent work Bear Jr.




Thank You Mike!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Ya . I tell my Mom " You pre paid from 1960 to 1980 .



Yup---That works!!
So Bear Jr saves the receipts, and Mrs Bear deducts it from her pay when she does the Payroll for his businesses. Bear Jr doesn't use gas---All his stuff is Diesel.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Very Nice.
> The fire extinguisher should be 20' away  from the fueling station.
> Sorry, Father and Son is kicking in.  Father was 45 years FD and son just complected his first year.



Thank You FA!!
Yup---I think he's gonna move the extinguisher to the other side of the Overhead Door. It was there before he put the Gas Tank there. He had it there for the Big Trucks that come in & out of that entrance all the time.  LOL---You gotta be able to get to the extinguisher if you have a fire there.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2021)

P
 PolishDeli
 ---


 thirdeye
 ---

Thank You for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2021)

kruizer
 ---


 GATOR240
 ---

Thanks for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2021)

F
 Fat Old Guy
 ---


 old sarge
 ---

Thank You for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2021)

DougE
 ---


 dools103
 ---

Thanks for the Likes, Guys.
Bear


----------

